# American Eagle Rod



## OwenD (Mar 31, 2008)

It's been a long time coming, but I'm finally nearly finished this thing.
It began life as a test bed for a design that I included on the PicToWeave CD.
It's a sizeable weave, so I put in a split hypalon rear grip.
It seems that everyone these days is either making a sex video with Paris Hilton, or doing tiger wraps, so I thought the most satisfying thing would be to do a tiger wrap.
Red, white & black under with blue over.
I was worried that I'd used too much tension and couldn't disturb the baottom threads enough, but I love it!
The photos don't do it justice and the purple hues were a complete surprise (even if they are logical).
Topped off with some pretty blue single foor guides.

cheers,
Owen


----------



## mlv (Oct 12, 2007)

*Woo-Hooo !!*

*Owen.....*
* Now that is S-H-A-R-P !!!!!....:cheers: *




*ML...:texasflag *


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Those are some of the best tiger photos I've seen. Movement is almost visible. With pics like these, I'll bet it is really nice in person (in sunlight). Is it just me, or does it seem like all the really vibrant tigers have white as one of the under colors? The eagle is awesome! Thanks,,,,,Jim


----------



## d4rdbuilder (Jan 19, 2007)

Owen, that's a really great job all the way around! Thanks for posting it.


----------



## Steve Gardner (Mar 23, 2008)

Awesome really like the wrap and the eagle


----------



## Terrynj (Jun 27, 2006)

Wow Owen! I agree with Jim...great photos of the tiger....but I have a feeling the effect is so prominent, it's easy to photo...
The weave is outstanding! It looks gorgeous!


----------



## Stan Grace (Dec 13, 2007)

*Well worth the effort!* Very well done and well presented.


----------



## Doc Labanowski (Jan 9, 2006)

Woo Hoo Owen. Super Job. You and Sandy are great additions to the weavig world.


----------



## Scott Kleppe (Apr 30, 2007)

That is way nice, but Paris Hilton? Tough call...............


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Owen, great overall job! That's one long tiger wrap! jerry


----------



## txseadog (May 23, 2004)

Cool tiger. What threads were used?


----------



## OwenD (Mar 31, 2008)

txseadog said:


> Cool tiger. What threads were used?


Thanks for all the kind words.
The threads were all C, but I can't remember the exact colours.
I used Gudebrod Candy Red NCP, Speed Nylon White & Gudebrod Blck NCP on the bottom.
On the Top I used Gudebrod Blue (don't remember which) and two throwaway threads for spacing.

cheers,
Owen


----------



## mark blabaum (Dec 6, 2007)

Great work Owen, that tiger wrap is loooooong and very nice as is the eagle weave. Great work on the finish as well.


----------



## Fishtoys (Jul 4, 2007)

*Superb*

Owen that is one sharp looking rod all around. One of the longest tigers I've seen. Keep em coming.


----------



## OwenD (Mar 31, 2008)

Fishtoys said:


> One of the longest tigers I've seen. Keep em coming.


Yeah, I may be over compensating a bit there


----------

